# Just organizing the shop.



## Robo_Pi (Mar 4, 2019)

Sorry, this is hardly a project, but it sure does seem to use up the hours. 

I've been tooling up on both my lathe/mill and in my workshop in general which is mainly woodworking tools.   Over this winter I bought a lot of toy (er, I mean tools) for my lathe and router bits for my wood routers.   Today I finally made some racks for everything because having things at my fingertips will be important this summer when I finally come out of hibernation. 

In any case, this is a rack I built to hold the new tooling for my lathe/mill. 

New tooling includes:
Set of MT3 collets for the lathe.
Set of ER collets for the Milling head.
Set of flycutters
Set of End Mill from 1/8 to 1/2"
And a set of assorted center drills. 

Here's the rack.  The rack is nothing fancy, just utilitarian. 
This sits on the wall right behind the lathe.

Side view:




Front view:




Then I also made a holder for the tailstock attachments,  2 drill chucks, 2 dead centers, and a brand new live center
This is better than trying to dig them out of drawers.




Finally, while I was in the mood I make a quick rack to put all my woodworking router bits in once place. 
All the boxes are filled with router bits.
I had already built the boxes to neatly hold the router bits, but then I kept losing the boxes.
So no more of that nonsense.  Now they all have a place.




I still have a lot more organizing to go.   One little project at at time. 

I don't have time to make these racks real pretty.  But it sure will be nice to have everything at my fingertips.     I've been tripping over this stuff and moving it from bench to bench because I didn't have anywhere to put it.   Now it has a place of its own.


----------



## 4ssss (Mar 5, 2019)

Now that it's organized you won't find a thing. Nice job.


----------



## Robo_Pi (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a bad habit of not putting tools back when I'm done with them.  So after some time I'll probably end up with empty racks on the walls and tools scattered all over the shop.   Hopefully these racks will inspire me to put the tools back where they belong.  Tossing them all in drawers was becoming a nightmare.   I only just bought these tools and I was already having a hard time finding them when I wanted to use them.   So that was the inspiration for this build.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Mar 5, 2019)

Robo_Pi said:


> Sorry, this is hardly a project, but it sure does seem to use up the hours.
> 
> I've been tooling up on both my lathe/mill and in my workshop in general which is mainly woodworking tools. Over this winter I bought a lot of toy (er, I mean tools) for my lathe and router bits for my wood routers. Today I finally made some racks for everything because having things at my fingertips will be important this summer when I finally come out of hibernation.
> 
> ...



That’s is some good ideas for organizing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

